# Shot my new Stag AR yesterday. . . . .AWESOME!



## NYH1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I field stripped it to clean and oil it before we went. I have the plus package on my upper half. It includes a 4150 barrel steel, chrome lined barrel with a 1/7 twist rate, M4 feed ramps, individually MP & HP tested and marked bolt and barrel, M16 bolt carrier. When I took the bolt out of the bolt carrier it was lightly marked CMT and very visibly marked MP & HP and the barrel has a MP & HP 1/7 on it as advertised. Cleaned everything up, oiled it and put it back together. I had 10 rd. DPMS magazine that my FFL gave me. My friend who went shooting with my son and I gave me two USGI 30 rd. pre ban magazines (black followers) and is giving me four more, a few of which have the manufactured dates externally stamped on them. He has about 30 of them.

We get to the range, my son (10) gets his Ruger 10-22 w/2-7x28mm Leupold Rim Fire Scope and his new Marlin 336Y 30-30 Win. out and on the bench. My friend gets his new to him from his uncle, made in 1972 and NEVER fired Winchester 94 30-30 Win. out. I get my Remington 11-87 12 ga. 18.5" barrel, plus 2 rd. mag. extension (6+1 capacity), 6 rd. side saddle (not sure if that's staying on or not) and my new Stag, basically their model 1, 16" barrel with a A2 buttstock out. I bought the complete A2 lower half. When I picked it up my FFL gave me a GREAT price on the complete upper half with the plus package so I had to buy it. As we get everything out it starts snowing and blowing so hard we could hardly see the targets we just put up at 50 yards. Those really big wet lake effect snow flakes. The bench area has a roof over it. It was still blowing in on us. :msp_thumbdn:

Lucky for us it only snowed for about 15 minutes. My son and I fired 140 rounds through my new AR. I had to adjust the sights a little. I adjusted the windage with the rear sight on the removable carry handle and the elevation with the front sight post. I have it zeroed at 50 yards. We were shooting mostly Remington UMC 55 gr. FMJ and Federal M or XM193 55 gr. (brown cardboard box) ammo and a few Remington 55 gr. SP ammo. I couldn't find any 62 gr. FMJ ammo locally. I was very pleased with all three of the 55 gr. ammo we shot. I shot some groups as small as a half dollar. Not a single malfunction at all, we used all three magazines with all three rounds. Got home, ate, then cleaned it. I still have to order a chamber brush and maybe a chamber swab too.

Sorry for the long winded. . . . .or typed post lol. I'm definitely happy with my new AR that's for sure. It's great to finally have another one again after four years without one. I shouldn't have sold my last one. I'm going to have to get and try a bunch of different weights and types of ammo. I have one 30 rd. mag. loaded with 15 rds. of 55 gr. FMJ on the bottom and topped off with 15 rds. of 55 gr. SP ammo. If I can't get 'em with the first 15 soft points, maybe the last 15 full mental jackets will do it! 

NYH1!


----------



## Genius. (Feb 19, 2012)

Get yourself some Pmags, you will never go back.

1/7 barrel, look for 69+ grain. My 1/8 likes the 77gr hornady's. I know Black Hills loads it up if you don't reload.


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in New Yorkistan, our high capacity magazines have to be pre ban. 

NYH1.


----------



## Genius. (Feb 19, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I'm in New Yorkistan, our high capacity magazines have to be pre ban.
> 
> NYH1.



That sucks









That would not stop me:msp_confused:


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 19, 2012)

*Bullets*

70gr VLD's and 75gr A-Max are where its at high BC.


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 22, 2012)

If I may ask how do the Official know if a mag was made prior to ban? Just saying you could of had a bunch of 20 round Vietnam era mags. Roll Tide.


----------



## Genius. (Feb 26, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> 70gr VLD's and 75gr A-Max are where its at high BC.



That's a no go with the 75gr a-max for a AR unless you like to load them singly. You need the 75gr BTHP for ar's.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 26, 2012)

*A-max*

That would depend on how you seat them.


----------



## Genius. (Feb 26, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> That would depend on how you seat them.



Not by going with published data from a reputable source


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 26, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I'm in New Yorkistan, our high capacity magazines have to be pre ban.
> 
> NYH1.



Congrats on the new stick!!

All ya gotta do is get on the horn to Bravo company USA, and order Magpull followers and springs for the old GI mags, and you're sitting tight.
How much are the preban Mags going for these days? 

Stag(CMT) does a good job on thier stuff.The only place to keep an eyeball on is the gas key screws and the staking, but they pretty much took care of that several years back. Colt themselves dosn't do any better.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 26, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Not by going with published data from a reputable source



Oh thanks for telling me as I have been shooting them. I'll make sure I stop.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 7, 2012)

cuttingintime said:


> If I may ask how do the Official know if a mag was made prior to ban? Just saying you could of had a bunch of 20 round Vietnam era mags. Roll Tide.


I guess if they're not marked or have the date stamped in them or on them (which are the best) they're considered pre ban. Most of the 30 rd. USGI magazines I have or that my friend is giving me came from a military surplus store just outside of Fort Drum. They buy most of their inventory from the 10th Mountain Division (Ft. Drum). We bought them way before the federal AWB expired, so they're all pre ban. 

A few came from Fort Campbell. Had a friend in the 101st Airborne, went to the sand box and back. I stumbled across some 30 rd. USGI mags. that were stamped "restricted/military/government/law enforcement use only" or something like that. I didn't want them so I gave them to him and he traded me for pre ban mags. that he had. 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 7, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> That's a no go with the 75gr a-max for a AR unless you like to load them singly. You need the 75gr BTHP for ar's.


I just bought a box of Hornady SUPERFORMANCE 5.56x45mm NATO 75 gr. Hollow Point Boat Tail Match ammo to see how they shoot with the 1/7 twist barrel. Will they work in a AR with the NATO chamber? 

NYH1.


----------



## Huskytree (Mar 8, 2012)

*yes*

They should feed fine.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 8, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I just bought a box of Hornady SUPERFORMANCE 5.56x45mm NATO 75 gr. Hollow Point Boat Tail Match ammo to see how they shoot with the 1/7 twist barrel. Will they work in a AR with the NATO chamber?
> 
> NYH1.




Congrats on the new Stag. The heavier grain lead should give you better accuracy from the 1/7 barrel. May not show much variation at 50 yards, but at 150 yds and beyond it should become quite obvious.


----------



## Genius. (Mar 8, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I just bought a box of Hornady SUPERFORMANCE 5.56x45mm NATO 75 gr. Hollow Point Boat Tail Match ammo to see how they shoot with the 1/7 twist barrel. Will they work in a AR with the NATO chamber?
> 
> NYH1.



That's the bullet my rifle likes. If you roll your own buy a few pounds of 7208xbr (or was it 4208..). It's the new powder from IMR


----------

